
Census Project – Identifying popular open-source projects that are at risk - walterbell
https://www.coreinfrastructure.org/programs/census-project
======
phkahler
I thought the headline meant existential risk, but they seem to be talking
about security/vulnerability stuff.

~~~
untog
I'd love to see the number of on that - popular projects that have lost
contributors, slowed down, etc.

Though I suppose some projects naturally slow down when things are working
well.

~~~
Immortalin
One project which really needs contributors now is the Mitro Password Manager,
it is shutting down due to lack of funding. [https://github.com/mitro-
co/mitro](https://github.com/mitro-co/mitro)

------
dferlemann
Great work! Very useful! It would be nice to have quick search filtering
feature though.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.infoworld.com/article/2946566/security/core-
linux...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2946566/security/core-linux-tools-
top-the-list-of-most-at-risk-software.html), which points to this.

